# $500 million class action claim against Uber,



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

FURIOUS taxi drivers in Melbourne have joined forces to launch a $500 million class action claim against Uber, over allegations the company stole their livelihoods by operating illegally in the city.

Cabbies are suing the ride-share giant for profits that were allegedly lost during the time Uber operated in Melbourne before it was legalised.

They are also planning to sue for damages and if they are successful the payout is expected to soar into the hundreds of millions.

Law firm Maurice Blackburn, which ran the class action that saw $500 million paid to Black Saturday bushfire victims, is expected to launch the compensation claim in the Victorian Supreme Court within the coming weeks.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Sandhills said:


> FURIOUS taxi drivers in Melbourne have joined forces to launch a $500 million class action claim against Uber, over allegations the company stole their livelihoods by operating illegally in the city.
> 
> Cabbies are suing the ride-share giant for profits that were allegedly lost during the time Uber operated in Melbourne before it was legalised.
> 
> ...


Loooolllll Loooolllll


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

Knowing Uber, if they lose they will try to share the pain with their _Partners _by slugging them with a court loss fee 

Or are they already doing this at present by ripping off drivers with low fares & charging riders substantially more... actually, how are the plaintiffs or the courts going to calculate lost profits with Ubers dodgy fare calculations


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Here's what people think of the taxis...https://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/410482


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

DA08 said:


> Here's what people think of the taxis...https://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/410482


Who knew people like free stuff?
Here's what Uber thinks of drivers.
https://d3n8a8pro7vhmx.cloudfront.n...Subsidizing_Billionaires_Final.pdf?1519989285


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Nothing to do with my post lol I was talking about what people think of the taxis don't try to defend them in a willing to improve damn self at all


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

DA08 said:


> Nothing to do with my post lol I was talking about what people think of the taxis don't try to defend them in a willing to improve damn self at all


Would say most of them are fake.
It's how Uber operates.
Which prominent people do you think are shitting themselves waiting for Uber to throw them under the bus defending themselves?



DA08 said:


> Nothing to do with my post lol I was talking about what people think of the taxis don't try to defend them in a willing to improve damn self at all


BTW.
These are Ubers standards.
http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/
Think the cab industry looks ok myself?


----------



## Gary Singh (Mar 6, 2018)

Sure looks to me like Uber forgot to fill their Chief Psychiatry Officer position. 

"My Uber is here" means my technology is here according to Uber managers ? Doesn't it mean "my ride" is here ?

Confused or delusional ? $120billion ?

imo Uber executives are frustrated people who are mentally ill. All those share options but no way to cash them out can do that you. What a person says and how they behave is a reflection of the state of their mental health


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Would say most of them are fake.
> It's how Uber operates.
> Which prominent people do you think are shitting themselves waiting for Uber to throw them under the bus defending themselves?
> 
> ...


Nah they won't be fake... I have plenty of this clients in rideshare who tell me same thins about taxis...


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

DA08 said:


> Nah they won't be fake... I have plenty of this clients in rideshare who tell me same thins about taxis...


Of course they are fake.
What reasonable person complains about anyone seeking justice though the legal system?
A legal firm happy to put 20 million dollars of their own money into the case would suggest they have a very strong case? 
Would suggest Uber is going to put as many phoney internet/Facebook accounts and much pro Uber propaganda as they can. 
This case has the potential to go a lot further than compensation for the taxi plate owners if it is found any politician has done a deal that gave Uber the green light to break the law. 
ie. "We don't mind you breaking the law pay a few fines we'll play the game and see you get what you want in the end "


----------



## Slazenger (May 17, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> Of course they are fake.
> What reasonable person complains about anyone seeking justice though the legal system?
> A legal firm happy to put 20 million dollars of their own money into the case would suggest they have a very strong case?


Pot calling the kettle black. How about all the tax cabbies evaded by not declaring income? Especially all their cash jobs. You'd be naive to say they declared all income. Isn't that rort?


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

"_This case has the potential to go a lot further than compensation for the taxi plate owners if it is found any politician has done a deal that gave Uber the green light to break the law. 
ie. "We don't mind you breaking the law pay a few fines we'll play the game and see you get what you want in the end_ "

The bloke, who shuffles our Prime Ministers also one of the major Uber investors...you know good ol' Ruppie, don't ya ?


----------

